# Bits for Modern Pleasure



## Crabtree Farm (Sep 20, 2008)

What type of bit are people showing Modern Pleasure ponies with? I've seen quite a few different styles, can someone suggest one for me? And where to get one.

Tina Ferro


----------



## Lewella (Sep 20, 2008)

In hand or driving?


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Sep 20, 2008)

Lewella said:


> In hand or driving?



I'm sorry for in-hand showing.

Tina


----------



## Alex (Sep 20, 2008)

Most commonly used I would say is a weymouth.


----------



## disneyhorse (Sep 20, 2008)

I show mine in a pony weymouth bit.

Here are some pictures:







The above picture is the "Mare bridle and bit" which you can purchase from D&S Harness (dsharness.com Dale Lutke)






Above bit and bridle is available from Ozark Mini Tack (minitack.com)

The weymouth bit has a very slight port and a curb chain. Obviously you can see the side of the bit, the reins attach below. This allows you to really get some tuck and head collection when you work your pony on the rail. I found a couple of these bits from Jack's Manufacturing for $30, but I can't find them anymore. Most places mark them up to about $50 each.

Andrea


----------



## ahrobertspony (Sep 20, 2008)

Actually ... this pic is of the combo show halter/mare bridle Lutke introduced last year. It can be used both ways ... the bit comes off and your can change it up to work as an open show halter.

AHR


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I've also been told Pelham or a mullen bit would work. There is no clarification for the halter portion in the rule book as to type of bit outside of driving. I've also been told the type of port would also help with the head set on my MP. Any suggestions out there. My mare has a decent head set at this time.

I have a standard english pony bridle that I am using. Any suggestions where to get a browband to change out. I've seen some fancy browbands out there. Do the judges have a preference to browbands/bits?

Tina


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Sep 22, 2008)

what is a Modern Pleasure ponies?


----------



## Alex (Sep 23, 2008)

Modern Pleasure is one of the catagories of the American Shetland Pony. Moderns and MPs are hackney decendants and personally look and move like a hackney. Moderns break level- there knee and hock action is greater than Mp. MPs dont break level.

Andrea knows much more, and has pics!


----------



## disneyhorse (Sep 23, 2008)

Heh... I am by NO means an expert but I am a huge fan of the Modern/Modern Pleasure Shetlands and I just LOVE my guys.

Alex... MP's can break level at the trot, but not GENERALLY above. "Excessive" is always a gray area in the show ring





Andrea


----------

